# spigarelli rest



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I have been shooting the ZT for several months and like them quite well. I think they are superior to the Cavalier Free flyte. I do, however, recommend the Cavalier Master Plunger.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

thank you sir .


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

i have been using the ZT also for a few months. i like that it is long and has a screw to lock it down to the riser. i had a shibuya ultima and the wire broke within 1 weeks of shooting, so then i got the cartel rest that is similar to the ZT, except that the ZT has much more adjustments to it and it comes with the riser screw. all in all, for the money, it has been holding up awesome for me. highly recommended.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i appreciate your thoughts , thank you !!


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I am going to try one on the next bow I setup.

I am currently shooting Caviler Free Flytes on both target and hunting bows and don't really have a problem with them but always looking for something different to try.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I like the ZT, using one on My Oneida Pro Eagle at the moment.


----------

